# Barrel Horse-Conformation



## Drasayer (Feb 21, 2013)

What beautiful markings!

Conformation wise, she has good balance throughout her body. He neck is proportional. She's slightly leggy but that's not a serious thing at all, it's opinionated. She has good pastern to hoof angles. Seems her front feet are slightly long? She has good withers and good shoulders. I would like to see a thicker connection from her neck to her head but that's the Quarter Horse lover in me. It's hard to pick apart this pretty girl. Good luck in your barrel racing!!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I second what the above poster has said. Not much to really not like about this mare. Shalom


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Her legs look straight and strong with good angles in pastern and hock but I'd really be worried about those front feet. It looks to me like the farrier has her heels badly underrun and has her feet jammed into shoes a size too small.

She's a bit straight through shoulder and croup, but nothing too terrible. The only problem I see there is that she might have a fairly short stride while running. Her back is a bit long and her coupling is weak but you get her working properly and build up some muscle (which she is lacking pretty badly) and she'll look a whole lot better.


----------



## bhorselover (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks good to me vary pretty  hey are you in AZ maybe ill see you at a race.


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree with just about everyone else. She is a nice enough horse, though a bit under muscled. Her front hooves do need some work as the others have said. I also see some filling in her right hock. Not sure what it is exactly but, bog spavin maybe?? Maybe i'm just seeing things since no one else mentioned it.


----------



## CrazyPaintLady (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies!
Yes her front feet are long but with shoeing she looks much MUCH better. More upright and her angles are much better 
And about the "bog spavin" I never really took notice of that until you (FaceTheMusic) pointed it out! I`ll take a closer look at it but it doesn`t seem to bother her at all  Thanks again!


----------



## ImpulsiveLucy (Oct 8, 2012)

Pretty mare! She looks kinda shallow in the chest area , but that's just me! Otherwise she's pretty well balanced, though steep in the shoulder. She's gotta nice longgg sloped croup on her! Could have some more hearth depth on her for barrels, but that's just my opinion. My friends gaming horse has a massive hearth depth that is just to die for. I think she's short in the gaskin area, and short in the pasterns. As everyone else mentioned, her feet look like they are crammed into a size too small'of shoe! I don't really see a problem with her neck at all.
I'd like to see a front picture and a rear picture of her! Too see more muscling and how her legs look from that angle. 
Most of it could be the picture, since she's not squared up! But ya know  It's what I got to work with!
She's pretty though!! I like her, but I've done horse judging for too many years NOT to critique her little faults  Have fun!


----------

